# Flip's new 'do.



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

What did your husband expect a standard poodle to look like?

I think he looks adorable.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Hehehe, well to be fair, I did promise I would keep him in a shaggier cut, like his other pics, but I wanted a change...frankly I am sick of people asking me if he is a Doodle. 

I think he's cute like this too.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

taxtell said:


> Hehehe, well to be fair, I did promise I would keep him in a shaggier cut, like his other pics, but I wanted a change...frankly I am sick of people asking me if he is a Doodle.
> 
> I think he's really cute like this too.


My other half was the same way, _men_ now he loves the face short. He likes the curly/shag too, something a little more masculine I guess?? But I think at this point we could shave him bald and think he was the still the best looking poodle ever!!**!!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I get asked if mine are doodles all the time because they have natural tails. You should try to find a groomer who can do a german clip on him. I think it's a very good cut, especially for a male dog!

The two attachments are my male, Vega. My boyfriend hated the idea of getting a standard poodle but he loves Vega in this clip although he'd love to see either of the poodles in a mohawk, lol.

I also added two german clip photos, the silver dog and the black one.

I'm not sure what you could call my dog Vegas clip, it's kind of just a thrown together "whatever i feel like doing" at the moment clip.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

This is the clip he wants...

Boys! :doh:

I like the german clip, I will work on him.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

hey! its Luke ! 

The dog in the picture! 


any who, I like the completly shaved down poodle cut, its easy to maintain and they don't get crap all stuck in it OH! and you dont have to groom them so often (which is great for me, since I have alot of them)


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

The dog in the pic is gorgeous, do you know him?

Shaved down is fine with me, I'm not picky, but apparently hubby is!

LOL

P.S. That is the collar I was talking about in a different post, and I absolutely love it.
This is the site:
http://www.3dirtydawgz.com/collars-leashes.html

Guitars and stars.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I love an all shaved poodle as well, every single time im brushing and fluffing one of mine that sort of cut sounds amazing!

I might do it for the summer, especially being this close to water once we move the dogs will be swimming a lot!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

I want to leave his ears though, they're so soft and silky!

I just hope he isn't going to be too cold.

I like the shave down route, it gives me an excuse to buy him clothes! :evil:


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

taxtell, I LOVE those collars!! Might have to get the boys one each for christmas. 
I like Flip's 'do. I like the completely shaved down look on SOME poodles (like the one in the pic), but if they have weak bone structure, they look really frail. I prefer my guys short, but not too short.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Aidan - Your guys have full tails? Vegas tail in those pics looks docked, no?


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

The collars are such high quality as well, they are really well made, and you can choose the buckles/style. 

This guitar one is a martingale.
I got him a nautical one too, and the girl who makes them is lovely and super easy to deal with.

The matching leash for the nautical one is gorgeous too.
I will snap photos when I can.

As for Flip, he's still pretty 'puppy' all around, but he is extremely muscular, so he should be ok in the short short clip.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Yep, they both have full tails. I keep the end of them trimmed and try to round it off every couple of weeks to give an illusion of a docked tail. I guess it works! In these photos you can kind of tell it's a long tail though.

Two of the photos I posted of the German trim are some random dogs I found on google images, neither are mine. The black and silver were on some grooming website. It's hard to find good images of the german trim.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Aidan said:


> I love an all shaved poodle as well, every single time im brushing and fluffing one of mine that sort of cut sounds amazing!
> 
> I might do it for the summer, especially being this close to water once we move the dogs will be swimming a lot!


WOW! I would have never guessed those were poodles. Does their hair growth slow down as they age? Else that looks very high maintenance to me! Bella gets a 5 o'clock shadow on her face after just 3 days.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

I just hope Flip doesn't look too terrible confirmation wise if I shave him down that close.

I know he's probably not very well bred at all, liver nose and lips and he's a cream, etc. But bear in mind he was a rescue!!!

He makes up for it in personality anyway.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I think he looks great either way!! I personally Hate a nonshaved face, so i could never do the "scruffy" look. Riley has been shaved down before. It is much easier to deal with, but i think his legs look too skinny. I havnt completely scalped him since he has had short ears, but here is a pic a couple summers ago. We went on vacation with him, and i knew we would be swimming alot. I got him shaved so he could dry faster (worked great!).


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

So how long does it take for poodle hair to grow?

I think your shaved dogs look great. No, they don't look like a typical poodle but they look very athletic and bird-dog like.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

If you decide to shave him down.. take the ears off too. It'll look REALLY silly if you don't. I had to do it once because it was matted, but the owners really wanted the ears left so..


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow the shaved poodles don't even look like poodles anymore.:lol: I might do that to Harry in the summer but he has a pointy head, he really would look so weird.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oops, guess it might help if I add the image in.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

taxtell said:


> This is the clip he wants...
> 
> Boys! :doh:
> 
> I like the german clip, I will work on him.



Ha,ha,ha!!!!! That is hilarious!!!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Oops, guess it might help if I add the image in.
> 
> View attachment 4841


OMG
He looks like Krusty the Klown!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

taxtell said:


> OMG
> He looks like Krusty the Klown!


:rofl:


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Aidan said:


> I love an all shaved poodle as well, every single time im brushing and fluffing one of mine that sort of cut sounds amazing!
> 
> I might do it for the summer, especially being this close to water once we move the dogs will be swimming a lot!



Wow, the parti one looks like a German Shorthair Retriever. That is so neat...lol.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

I like the shaved face better also. I think the scruffy look is cute, but a pain since they get it dirty when eating, I just think it is cleaner for them without the hair. Maybe your hubby will get used to it now that it is shaved?? LOL

I know when we got our first poodle, I said, no way do I want to do that foo foo continental clip on her. WELL, I have grown to absolutely love the continental clip and will probably keep my guys in it even after they are done being shown. It is a bit of work, but my sister and I love to groom them so it is fine. There will come a time when I decide to put one in a short, easy clip, but for now, the continental, the clip I said I would never put my dog in... lol.. is what they will have. 

So, there is hope that your husband will decide he likes the shaved face. One can hope. lol


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

taxtell said:


> The dog in the pic is gorgeous, do you know him?
> 
> Shaved down is fine with me, I'm not picky, but apparently hubby is!
> 
> ...


The owner is on another list im on, and writes a blog 

www.justdogswithsherri.blogspot.com


----------



## wildstyle (Oct 21, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Oops, guess it might help if I add the image in.
> 
> View attachment 4841


LOL i did a groom just like this. 
so sad, poodles with nothing but fluff ears lol


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm really glad you gave me the head's up on the ears, or I would have left them!


----------

